# Martial arts belt display rack



## planerboy (May 3, 2011)

I am looking for plans to build a display rack for martial arts belts. A friend of mine has two children that are currently preparing for their black belts testing and he would like to display their belts. I am aware that there are commercial ones available but he was looking for something a little nicer and personal. Is anyone aware of plans out there or can guide me in the right direction? Thanks!!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

planerboy said:


> I am looking for plans to build a display rack for martial arts belts. A friend of mine has two children that are currently preparing for their black belts testing and he would like to display their belts. I am aware that there are commercial ones available but he was looking for something a little nicer and personal. Is anyone aware of plans out there or can guide me in the right direction? Thanks!!


Sorry i havent seen plans antwhere. I'm building one in the next week but I'm designing my own since I haven't liked anything I have seen so far.


----------

